# the best prep for your body



## alexandharley (Aug 23, 2010)

wat would anyone say the best prep to gettin in shape after havin a long time off from riding would be

and also has anyone on here tried the pilates for horse riders - my doc suggested some coz my bad back n saw u can get it for horse riders.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I think that would depend greatly on your overall fitness to begin with. Granted, you will use muscles riding that you might not use otherwise, but you can find exercises, like the pilates, that are geared toward equestrians. But the level of rider fitness also varies depending on what you want to do. I seriosly doubt that a barrel racer uses the same muscles/intensity as a dressage ride. I would consider what type of riding that I wanted to do, then decide what type of exercises would be the most adventageous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

